# Victorian Gown



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful! It's just so perfect for Halloween. You look amazing in it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

that is a gorgeous dress! good job! =o)


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Your dress is beautiful! I'd love to learn to sew =)


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice workmanship! You look very nice in it.

You'll be great for halloween.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you very much!

I thoroughly love making our costumes!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Lovely dress! Well done


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How beautiful!! What a talented seamstress you are.


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

Indeed! Fine achievement!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful gown. Good job.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stunning. and i do love lace. that bussle is perfect. while everyone else seems to be loving the glitter and sequins right now, which don't get me wrong, i like it, but my passion is with lace and ruffles. so what does the outfit that goes with this look like? nice job


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! that is absolutely stunning! The amount of details you incorporated into the dress is outstanding...and I might add...you look lovely in it too!
You are very talented! Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you all very much. You are all too kind. This is my hobby that I love and, quite frankly, it keeps me out of mischief! lol

halloweenscene, I've attached pictures of my husband's costume. It's made from the same wool, blue damask and satin as my gown. The idea is although he is the undertaker and I'm the grieving widow, we are both vampires, hee hee... At least we're ready for 2009 now!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wicked, that is wonderful. they both turned out awesome. i love to sew too. a lot make props that are fabulous that i could never dream of making, this is something right up my alley. thanks for showing them. you guys will make great looking vampires. just beautiful!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

They both look awesome, Ms. W.  Great job again.....


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

It's great to see that the talents of forum members are not just confined to prop making.

These are beautiful costumes Mrs W, worthy of a place on any (black) catwalk


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That dress is simply stunning. You did a beautiful job and you look fabulous in it!!! Enjoy and Be sure and post pics this halloween of you in it*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, very amazing.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow! You are very talented. Excellent work. That dress is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

Both costumes are fantastic!! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i love them! amazing job & great detail! can't wait to see your halloween pics of you both with vampire make up too!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Beautiful dress! You are a wonderful seamstress!!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm just in awe, that is such a beautiful dress, and your husband's costume as well. I'm very jealous of your talent.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow! Both outfits are absolutely amazing. I especially like the back view of the gown--it just falls so elegantly. Both outfits are elegant. The detail on each is superb! You are so very talented.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this before! What talent you have, those costumes are stunning!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah, I just love it whenever this one pops up on Recent Posts... I get to "visit" my favorite dress again! 

Now, if only I could glue fabric together.... I would have it made! Fusible web, anyone?!?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you all very, very much for all of your nice comments.

I truly love sewing. It's very theraputic and keeps me out of trouble, lol.

You all are too kind.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Ms. Wicked! Those costumes are absolutely incredible. I think you need to move to So Cal...I'd kill for a Halloween friend with sewing skills like that. You should be soooo proud of yourself.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

i have to chime in too. The detail in your costumes is amazing!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

MsWicked you have amazing talent! You are simply put, a Wicked Seamstress, those are absolutely stunning costumes, so elegant, so beautiful, I'm um "stunned"! Thank-you for sharing your amazing talent with us.  And just like Pandora, I too so wished you lived close to me. I'd give anything to have a friend like you live closer. I look at your talent and find myself wondering just how much trouble we'd find ourselves in. I have so many costume and everyday wear clothing ideas up in my head, but no sewing skills to go anywhere with my ideas. In the past I've had a few people sew outfits for me "paid them well" only to find myself so dissapointed with the results for the money I spent.

My word, those are just awe inspiring, you are so so blessed to have such an amazing talent

Thank-you for sharing these pictures with us ~Blessed Be~


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, I wish I had your talent!!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Truly amazing costumes! I'll bet you can't wait till you get to wear them! Stunning, just stunning! Well done you!

BW


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Ms. W,

Tell me that was from a pattern???! My issue lately with sewing is that NICE fabric is so expensive when you are doing large pieces like those. Any tips?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Incredible! You are so talented!


----------

